# Your favorite not-so important character, or the unsung hero



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

I was just wondering who everyones favorite character was of the one's that didn't get much attention and/or credit to anything in the story, and please give a reason for why you choose the character.

Mine, I think you can guess, is Glorfindel. He saves Frodo and helps the rest of them reach Rivendell in safety, without him the quest would have been verrry short, he is the unsung hero. My next choice would have to be Beregond, but I can only vote for one.....too bad.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 25, 2002)

Gildor Inglorion needs to be added to that list. Maybe Ioreth too. 


Your wish is my command 
within reason of course


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

Sorry but I don't even remember who he was, and I can't edit the poll, only mods can.


Done and done. We live to serve. 


Oh never mind I figured out who they are.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 25, 2002)

Háma is my favorite most deffinitly. I think he along with Rohirrim were so brave. And if they didn't risk their lives and Saruman would have taken controll of Rohan then....
Anyway back to Háma, because he was brave, loyal, and comitted.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 25, 2002)

Háma, for the reasons Éomond stated. xD


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 25, 2002)

Ah... Thanks Rangerdave. 


Gildor Inglorion is not only my favorite charactor with a brief appearance that may qualify as a hero, but is also my favorite immortal in the book. Why? His personality, he is kind, wise, and even jokes with the hobbits. I am fascinated by him. He must be at least 7,000 years old (as he is an exile) but he has a youthful playfullness all the same. He is the in my opinion the most intriguing charactor out of all the Tolkien books that I have read. I don't doubt that part of this fascination is caused by the way he was introduced.


I suggested Ioreth so as not to sound like a total Gildor freak. 
There's a few others on the list that I would vote for before her.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeay Aglarthalion! I never thought anyone would agree with my exact words *sigh* I'll treasure this moment


----------



## Niniel (Dec 26, 2002)

Halbarad is my favourite, though it's a pity we hardly get to know him. I would really like to know more of him, and of the other Rangers as well.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Maybe Ioreth too. *


You're kidding? Ioreth is just plain annoying, talking all the time and everything.

I voted for Fatty Bolger, he raised the alarm in Crickhollow and stopped the Black Riders from running down the Hobbits as they started. Quite an important character, I think.

And besides, Glorfindel didn't do anything, it was Arwen that rescued Frodo  Relax, I'm kidding, don't shoot


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 26, 2002)

Good then, I hope you are kidding for your sake.

P.S. Thanks RD!


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, I would have said Gollum, but I guess he doesn't really fit this poll's requirements. I voted for Barliman Butterbur just because. I love useless and absent-minded characters!


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 28, 2002)

I voted Fatty--- because I feel sorry for him...he had the potential to be a hero, but was left behind. And actually he was more heroic to stay in the Shire, posing as Frodo, than to escape. The other hobbits ran away (in a sense) but good ol' Fatty stayed behind


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Dec 29, 2002)

*My Favorite, not so important character in LoTR.*

My favorite umm..."Not So Important" character in LoTR would have to be Barliman Butterbur. He is, how should I put this, oblivious to what is actually going on around him, but plays an important part. Little is known about him, but he keeps The Prancing Pony running smoothly, and as absent minded as he is still delivers Gandalfs message to Frodo and the crew. So yeah, Butterbur gets my vote.

-Gandalf-


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 31, 2004)

I like zhem all! I voted for Gildor...but Glorfindel is a close second. Actually, they're tied!


----------



## Thráin II (Dec 31, 2004)

Gildor Inglorion to the end! He was so important, the first elf we see in the LotR, and him and his company of elves give the hobbits hope when they are walking through the woods and are starting to get lonely.

His name (Inglorion) has a very nice ring to it as well. I was VERY happy when I first read the LotR when they met him.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> I was just wondering who everyones favorite character was of the one's that didn't get much attention and/or credit to anything in the story, and please give a reason for why you choose the character.



Well, of the ones you listed, you can guess who _*I*_ voted for... However, my _four_ others were: 

Will Whitfoot ("Pippin roused a good deal of laughter with an account of the collapse of the roof of the Town Hole in Michel Delving: Will Whitfoot, the Mayor, and the fattest hobbit in the Westfarthing, had been buried in chalk, and came out like a floured dumpling."), 

Rory Brandybuck ("Neither age nor an enormous dinner had clouded his wits, and he said to his daughter-in-law, Esmeralda: 'There's something fishy in this, my dear! I believe that mad Baggins is off again. Silly old fool. But why worry? He hasn't taken the vittles with him.' He called loudly to Frodo to send the wine round again."), 

Odo Proudfoot ("'ProudFEET!' shouted an elderly hobbit from the back of the pavilion. His name, of course, was Proudfoot, and well merited; his feet were large, exceptionally furry, and both were on the table."),

and Mrs. Maggott [the _real_ one  ] ("Mrs. Maggot hustled in and out." ... "There was beer in plenty, and a mighty dish of mushrooms and bacon..." ... "'You be careful of yourself, Maggot!' she called. 'Don't go arguing with any foreigners, and come straight back!'").

Barley


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2004)

I voted for Fatty. He seems like a mild-mannered hobbit, but you find out later on that he's made of sterner stuff on the inside. Rather like some other hobbits I can think of.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, in the movie anyway I might have to say Elladan and Elrohir for reforging the sword. huzzah for hammer-weilding elves!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Well, in the movie anyway I might have to say Elladan and Elrohir for reforging the sword. huzzah for hammer-weilding elves!



BTW — that scene is anything but accurate. One does not just heat up the broken pieces red hot and hammer them together again: it takes re-melting and doing the whole thing over! 

Barley


----------



## Palando (Jan 15, 2005)

I liked Farmer Maggot, but since he is not on the list, I voted for Fatty who I also liked.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2005)

I think fatty bolger because he was always ready to help out Sam Frodo Pippin and Merry he was even attacked by a black ridereven as 'm typing i'm verifying this by reading the book.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 24, 2005)

Prince Imrahil all the way! Though he seems to have been left out of the poll. A character with a great history behind him and style to spare.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 24, 2005)

Thráin II said:


> Gildor Inglorion to the end! He was so important, the first elf we see in the LotR, and him and his company of elves give the hobbits hope when they are walking through the woods and are starting to get lonely.
> 
> His name (Inglorion) has a very nice ring to it as well. I was VERY happy when I first read the LotR when they met him.



  


And did you know that in Inglorion 'son of Inglor', that Inglor means 'golden heart', ooh and Gildor means star-lord according to a Sindarin expert. (I only say that since I do not believe JRRT provided a translation himself. I do not doubt the translation is correct)


----------



## SpankusAurilius (Feb 3, 2005)

well, i guess i'm a little out of place here but i feel that my boy haldir was one of the unsung heros of the book...... he intercept's the remaining fellowship and save's them from the pursuing enemies by hiding them in the trees, does not kill gollum when he has the chance (much like faramir), helps them across Celebrant, and escorts them to Caras Galadon..... so i voted for butterbur because on the list, he's the unsung hero of my choosing.


----------



## Ceorl (Feb 3, 2005)

I really liked the fox who thought something really strange was happening when he found three hobbits asleep under a tree, but never found out any more of it.

In any case I voted for Glorfindel as he is kind of a model Elf, powerful and wise whilst remaining obscure enough to not be really important. And besides it was his voice on the road to the fords of Bruinen that made me fall in love with Elves: 'Ai na vedui Dunadan! Mae govannen!' What a line!!


----------



## Narsil (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I'm speaking up for Beregond. I liked the way he took Pippin under his wing at Minas Tirith but most important of all, he singlehandedly defended and saved Faramir from being killed by Denethor, even though he himself had to kill in order to do so. That took a lot of courage. I am very glad that Aragorn not only showed him mercy but made him Captain of Faramir's Guard.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 4, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> BTW — that scene is anything but accurate. One does not just heat up the broken pieces red hot and hammer them together again: it takes re-melting and doing the whole thing over!
> 
> Barley


Obviously  , and I think with all the armourers working on the set they would have known that. It does look cool, though  



Narsil said:


> Well, I'm speaking up for Beregond. I liked the way he took Pippin under his wing at Minas Tirith but most important of all, he singlehandedly defended and saved Faramir from being killed by Denethor, even though he himself had to kill in order to do so. That took a lot of courage. I am very glad that Aragorn not only showed him mercy but made him Captain of Faramir's Guard.


 
YES! He's a dude. For all those reasons I'd choose him, but I'll also vote for Beregond to represent the nameless hordes who waved goodbye to their families to die beneath the feet of Mumakil and orc, by the sword and tooth beneath the shadows of the black riders. *sniff* You guys rule! Especial sympathy goes to the guys who stayed at the crossroads at Minas Morgul, too afraid to go further yet desperate to play a further part. I wonder if Tolkien's narrative kindness to them was due to experiences in the war?
(PS: I'm not actually an over patriotic psychotic American, nor do I particularly like soldiers, but these guys knew there was no hope, that they were going to die along with their city. Good on them!)


----------



## Narsil (Feb 4, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Obviously  , YES! He's a dude. For all those reasons I'd choose him, but I'll also vote for Beregond to represent the nameless hordes who waved goodbye to their families to die beneath the feet of Mumakil and orc, by the sword and tooth beneath the shadows of the black riders. *sniff* You guys rule! Especial sympathy goes to the guys who stayed at the crossroads at Minas Morgul, too afraid to go further yet desperate to play a further part. I wonder if Tolkien's narrative kindness to them was due to experiences in the war?
> (PS: I'm not actually an over patriotic psychotic American, nor do I particularly like soldiers, but these guys knew there was no hope, that they were going to die along with their city. Good on them!)



I agree. Beregond fought alongside the Lords of Gondor at the Black Gate. In fact, Pippin saved him from the troll-chief! Nice touch!  

I think it was poignant that Bergil, Bergond's son, played a part too. The pride he felt for his father was very touching. I can see that being the case for many boys who watch their fathers go off to war. They are concerned and worried but proud at the same time.  

I think much of what Tolkien wrote was based on both his own experiences in war and also as a father who saw his sons go to war as well.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 24, 2005)

I voted Butterbur, though Glorfingal(sp?) was a close second. Very close!!  

I can't help it, I have no personal attachments to hobbits, probobpy because I can pretend I am one *grin*. But yeah, I like humans and elves, and well....Butterbur was just so cool!! I cant explain it. I felt soooo bad for him when he remembered the letter!!



> *Chapter IX: At the Sign of the Prancing Pony; Gandalf's letter.* "PPPS. I hope Butterbur sends this promtly. A worthy man, but his memory is like a lumber-room: thangs wanted always burried. If he forgets, I shall roast him. Farwell!"


*grin*
Poor Butterbur!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 8, 2005)

Most of the people on this list played a part without which some major character would have perished.

I chose Ioreth. Not only did she stay behind in Gondor, but her little old wives tale "The hands of a king are the hands of a healer" saved the lives of not only Faramir, Eowyn and Merry, but a good many others in the Houses of Healing too. I wonder if she ever did get to finish her story?


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 10, 2006)

It HAS to be Glorfindel really doesn't it!

Such a shame he was left out of the films! Id really like to know more about him, and have read more about him in the Lord of the Rings itself!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 10, 2006)

Beregond of course. He saved Faramir, fought in the Siege of Minas Tirith, was a friend of Pippin, became the Steward's Guard, and fought at the Black Gate. And these were all just ones I remembered from the top of my head! Man is that an interesting place (top of my head).


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 11, 2006)

Beregond definitely gets my vote too. I love him.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 19, 2006)

I voted for Gildor. There's more to him than meets the eye, and the way he's described is captivating. I always see him in my head as surrounded in a wash of silver, and the scense with him in the woods always seem to me to be more magical even than the scenes at Rivendell or Lothlorien. The light and the setting and he are just so...magical. I feel at peace after reading that part. 

Also I like Fatty Bolger. He's an insufferable idiot, but he did show courage and presence of mind in a dangerous situation and it proved very helpful to the his friend's quest.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 20, 2006)

To quote two young pigs: 'This Job's Too Hard!'

I have a top three from which I can hardly pick a number one:

-Fatty Bolger, for being a friend AND rebelling (although not very succesfull) against ruffians who took over the Shire.

-Prince Imrahil of Dol Amroth. (Well, DUH, just read about him)

-Beregond, for being brave AND being a friend to Pippin, a halfling and a total stranger in his city.


----------



## Iluvatar (Jan 21, 2006)

Call me crazy, but my favourite not-so-important character in the book is the Lobelia Sackville-Baggins rescued from the Lockholes, although not the harridan seen in FOTR. Her ending of the fued was masterfully handled.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you heard the Lobelia in the BBCRadio version?

*shudders*


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted for the Gaffer although I´m not very convinced. I agree with one or two members who have voted for Farmer Maggot - brave and shrewd, firm but kind.

I must protest about the votes for Gildor - knowing the Nazgul were after them and that Gandalf had been unable to come to their aid, he abandons them in the middle of nowhere despite having a whole company of High Elves that could have escorted Frodo to Rivendell without the slightest danger whatsoever.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 7, 2007)

I loved Glorfindel maybe because he's also Silmarilion character and I like him. 
This is a LotR thread so I'd like to mention that he played an important role helping Frodo, he's a hero


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 4, 2007)

Gildor Inglorion, for reasons already stated very articulately by others. Now, I have to say there is some merit to the arguement that he wasn't a hero because he left the Hobbits alone, but he did at least leave them _much_ better off than the state in which he found them, and I don't really know if Elves returning to Valinor _could_ have tarried. I actually don't think those are any excuse, just rambling. The reason I still think he wins out is that this thread seems to be a bit more about who your favorite semi-known character is, not which one you think is most heroic.


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 4, 2007)

Interesting thought. I never really looked at that encounter from the Elves point of view actually. You just sparked a re-read of part of the Fellowship. It's too hazy and long ago to be able to say anything that would make sense.


----------



## Meselyn (Apr 9, 2007)

I have to say Butterbur. He did so much for the Hobbits in the beginning of their journey that at the time, seemed like so much. He then gets little credit because of Striders hate towards him.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 11, 2007)

Strider didn't hate him, he just thought of his as a duffer. In reality he did little. He gave them a roof, but it was Aragorn that saved them. He forgot to send on a letter, which would have been much more helpful. Even when they returned he did nothing to help. He didn't tell them what happened, just let Gandalf run affairs. All he did was run a good inn, and I guess, lend an unknowingly generous hand.

Beregond has to be the greatest. He saved Faramir, possibly his greatest act. Then he fought valiantly for Gondor in battle numerous times. Who else from the list did as much as Beregond? Glorfindel, Ioreth, Fatty Bolger? They all did what they could, but it was minor. Beregond saved the day and wasn't even properly recognised. Yes he was promoted but who knew what went down? His deeds were truly unsung.


----------



## Snaga (May 21, 2007)

Bah! Forget this list. I vote for Shagrat. He would have won the day for Mordor if those snivelling morgul-rats hadn't rebelled. He caught Frodo, and would have got Sam and the Ring too if Gorbag hadn't fought over that damn mithril coat. 

Even so, even severely wounded, he ran all the way to Barad-dur to tell the bosses what was going on.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 19, 2007)

Niniel said:


> Halbarad is my favourite, though it's a pity we hardly get to know him. I would really like to know more of him, and of the other Rangers as well.



I agree. Halbarad does have some good dialogue when the Rangers arrive in Rohan, and he does get mention in honor of the fallen in battle at the end of the Pelennor Fields chapter. But we hardly knew ye.


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 19, 2007)

I voted for Glorfindel  
I love the fat that he might actually be a reincarnation of the Gondolin Glorfindel (who on the other hand was one of my favourite characters in the Silmarillion).


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 19, 2007)

All of them have some specific features which differ them from the others.

If I have to choose ONE, I will be wondering between Gildor and Glorfindel.If I go back to the time when I read the book for first time I would choose one of them.Back then LOTR was the book where I met for first time the elves...and then Glorfindel was the first "not-so important" character who really impressed me...

So I suppose it should be Glorfindel...

But then,on a second thought Gildor also impressed me back then,and it was not less than Glorfindel did......So,hm...could I vote for both


----------



## Turgon (Jun 19, 2007)

Imrahil! Imrahil! 
He has my vote for certain.
Imrahil! Imrahil!
Um... dressed in my mother's curtain?

*shuffles feet*


----------



## Snaga (Jun 20, 2007)

That's some very shiny curtains your mum has, Turgon!

Actually, looking at the list, a lot of them DO get their fair share of credit. Beregond, for example, is rewarded for his loyalty to Faramir. Ioreth is praised by Gandalf for her timely folk-lore.

Fatty Bolger might be a good candidate. He is a figure of fun, but takes an important and dangerous role, is almost slain by the Nazgul, raises the Bucklanders - and is never really praised for it. I'll vote for him. Anyway, I like him - he's quite an amiable hobbit really.


----------



## juliers (Jul 2, 2007)

It must be Glorfindel, but Gildor and Quickbeam are two other favourites


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 6, 2007)

Gildor sacred me. He didn't seem as warm towards Frodo as all the other elves. I mean yes, he warned him, but he just didn't seem quite as nice.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 25, 2007)

I vote for Fatty Bolger - he really is the epitomy of a bumbling fool who saves the day... without him, the story would have taken a very sinister turn too early on.


----------



## Rock (Jan 6, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> Well, I would have said Gollum, but I guess he doesn't really fit this poll's requirements. I voted for Barliman Butterbur just because. I love useless and absent-minded characters!




haha, allow me to reply to your 8-year old comment by saying I totally agree with you about everything you just said.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 7, 2010)

In what way is he useless? Does he not provide comfort and safety for our travellers? Does he not also look after Bill the pony? He is more than just an innkeeper, after all, as Gandalf says, he is smarter than he looks. Just because he is absent-minded does not mean he is useless. Again, did he not pass on the letter to Frodo? Where would the novel have gone if it were not for Barley? The hobbits' death?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 7, 2010)

In what way is he useless? I would have to go with ---> Relatively. I would then follow that evaluation up with a query. ---> Come on, man. That was an easy one. What other kind of useless would I have meant? I know that he wasn't the type of useless to be described as ---> Completely.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 10, 2010)

But to state that Barley's, or any characters uselessness is relative to their role is to suggest that Tolkien was wasting time, to some extent, by bringing in "relatively useless" characters. Bill the Pony? Useless, some would argue, but did he not bear packages and supplies, thus helping with the ringbearer's quest? Or is it Wormtongue that is useless until he kills Saruman, as he does not progress the story? All Wormtongue does is...wait for it, heighten the tension, conflict and other aspects...much can be said for Barliman Butterbur, but in different regards to Wormtongue. BB is primarily a light spot in what is about to become a tense few chapters for the hobbits (both times), and he also keeps the plot continuing by running the Prancing Pony, thus a meeting place for Strider/hobbits, Gandalf's letter is found, the Nazgul invasion.

See, I think of Bree and Barley as a symbol almost, a turning point, a bridge of some kind. Bree has hobbits and thus has innocence, and is a quiet village (compared to Edoras/Minas Tirith). From this point on, danger is imminent, and the hobbits are crossing a threshold of sorts into the unknown. Barliman Butterbur is essentially the first "Man" developed as a character, and so thus our first impression of him must show what the hobbits experience with other "Men". If he was unkind and cruel as opposed to welcoming and friendly, we would think of subsequent men as being similar to him at first, until we are shown otherwise. Since we first meet Aragorn under dubious circumstances, our thoughts must be softened by one such as Barliman.

Never underestimate the relative uselessness/usefulness of a single character/setting/prop. It's all there for a reason, even if it is a psychological one which people don't realise until it is brought to their attention. While on the surface Barley may seem "relatively useless" (I would never suggest "completely" either Yay) his uses are many once you look a little deeper.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope. To type that a character is relatively useless is not necessarily to suggest that that Tolkien dude was wasting time. At least I wasn't attempting to suggest that, which is not to type that I agree with that Tolkien dude all of the time.  There is no need to inform myself that plenty can be seen via looking deeper. I look plenty deep. Sometimes, I am not even content with that, and I just make stuff up!  

Anyways, the depth that you are attributing to the Barliman Butterbur character is real life type stuffs, which I leave to others. His role in the story? Innkeeper is what I'd type before bridge between innocent and terrifying or somesuch. Also, I originally typed that I chose him for his uselessness and absent-mindedness, relative to the other characters in the poll. If it was uselessness by itself, I would have gone with elsewho. 

Ah, or mayhaps I should have merely backed off to let you go on a little Barliman Butterbur is not so useless rant?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 12, 2010)

Or mayhaps a little healthy debate is a good thing to be seen in these parts?

Or mayhaps I exaggerated a little, and the truth lies somewhere in between what we both said?

Or mayhaps what we both meant came across as something else to the other person, because after all, our own perspectives mean that we can never wholly understand another person's point of view. We can come close, but not to synonmous thoughts. Nor should we want to..we'd all be thinking the same thing. So mayhaps we can agree to disagree, and either continue discussing the usefulness of characters here or elsewhere, otherwise, end the debate which I doubt we will ever completely agree on?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmmm... Sounds snippy. I am not sure if you are a larger fan of the first mayhaps or the fourth mayhaps, but oh well. Sounds more like the fourth, though. Anyways, to debate about the debate, I missed where I disagreed with you. I pointed out that you were thinking of how useful the Barliman Butterbur character is to real people, while I was thinking of it as how useful he would be if he was real people.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2010)

Nay, it was I who disagreed with you about the usefulness of Barliman Butterbur, but I was applying real life to the book, and it seems to me that you suggested the opposite?

By the way, does anyone else wish to speak?


----------



## samuel1278 (Jan 13, 2010)

Halbarad

_________________
Limo Hire


----------



## AmrothofArnor (Jan 14, 2010)

Glorfindel


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2010)

I knew Glorfindel would win because he is the single most over rated character in the history of Middle-earth in comparison to how much part he plays as opposed to how much he is talked & written about (with balrogs being a close second).......

And speaking in that vein, Durin's Bane should've been in the poll!

That would've made the voting more interesting! 

Me, I voted for The Gaffer because I love it when he talks about Sam & Frodo "chasing Black Men up mountains, but for what, he doesn't make clear."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 14, 2010)

samuel1278 said:


> Halbarad


 


AmrothofArnor said:


> Glorfindel


 
Yes, of course, I see now...care to elaborate on why exactly these names were typed? Halbarad's in particular



Bucky said:


> I knew Glorfindel would win because he is the single most over rated character in the history of Middle-earth in comparison to how much part he plays as opposed to how much he is talked & written about (with balrogs being a close second).......
> 
> Me, I voted for The Gaffer because I love it when he talks about Sam & Frodo "chasing Black Men up mountains, but for what, he doesn't make clear."


 
Aha, but for me the Gaffer was a kind of enigma..we heard so much about him, yet his presence was barely noticeable. Sure, you hear the word "gaffer" and you know everything about him, but he's never around. To use a sporting analogy, he reminds of Lehmann (German goalkeeper) when Oliver Kahn was playing. Everyone knew about Lehmann, but Kahn was always the one seen. Gaffer Gamgee everyone knows about, but he doesn't get as much game time as you'd think.

Although, that said, his advice and influence over Samwise certainly helped to impact on the success of the quest, so he too played his role, almost like a roadie, in that you know he's there, but that's not what you're concentrating on.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, by the way....

Ioreth got 2 votes?

She is SO annoying.....

And, I'm sure the feminists have a field day ripping Tolkien over that sterotype. 

And for the record, I DEFINITELY would have voted for Durin's Bane - NO CONTEST!


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jan 18, 2010)

It saddens me to read that Halbarad's death was only mentioned in a sentence along with many unknown characters who are said to be dead also. I feel that he was under-appreciated by Tolkien and by the readers.


----------



## cssmith12 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was thinking that Tom Bombadil would have been a good choice.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Firawyn on 02-24-2005_
> 
> I voted Butterbur, though Glorfingal(sp?) was a close second. Very close!!
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh I was so young when I posted this. And my spelling and grammar left much to be desired. Wow, Barley, THANK YOU for nagging me all these years, to improve my abilities in that regard. 

On a kind of odd side note, my choice would still be Butterbur. I just love that character. He was one of a kind. A very distinct character.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm still in shock that Durin's Bane didn't make the poll.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 24, 2010)

cssmith12 said:


> I was thinking that Tom Bombadil would have been a good choice.


 
Yeah, but he probably doesn't quite make the category of not-so important character or unsung hero...I mean, they keep talking about him the whole way and he has three chapters or so dedicated to him..he's almost as big as Elrond in terms of appearance time.


----------



## firdous (Feb 19, 2010)

i am with FeaFeanor ... halbarad, doughty handed ranger ...


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 19, 2010)

Voted for Gildor years ago. 

Gildor's role in sending swift word back to Rivendell is what caused Elrond to send out Glorfindel.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 19, 2010)

I voted for Halbarad i always liked him. I also like Fatty Bolger he was actually very brave he at least tried to fight the ruffians when most did nothing.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 19, 2010)

r.j.c. said:


> I also like Fatty Bolger he was actually very brave he at least tried to fight the ruffians when most did nothing.



Hehe, how very American of him...


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know why, especially given his limited mentions in any of Tolkien's books, but I've always had an enormous soft side for Radagast the Brown. Something about the idea of forsaking the "wisdom" of Men for the wisdom of nature seems appealing to me.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

I wish Theodred had more time in the story besides simply being killed off


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 4, 2018)

And another topic rises from the dead. 

Poor Fredegar -- always put upon -- and now the editors of the "critical edition" have taken away his pony!

I don't have a "favorite" -- all those characters are in there for a reason, and do what the story needs them to do.

I will just add that, when my brother went to TT, he saw a guy wearing a T shirt that read "Remember Glorfindel!".


----------

